# Hunting Coyotes in High Winds



## bto (Dec 5, 2009)

Here is a cool video on hunting coyotes in high winds.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

This video clearly illustrates three of my personal rules for hunting coyotes and why I follow them, it's actually more a "how not to do it" intructional video than anything else.

*1: Never call in winds over 10 MPH. You'll educate far more dogs than you ever get a shot at or likely even see.

2: If you have to sit up, always sit with something at your back that doesn't contrast with your camo, and which helps break up your form. NEVER sit upright out in the open or on a skyline. Far better in nearly all situations to go prone, if at all possible.

3: Never shoot at a moving coyote, particularly one responding to your calling. They almost always can be stopped with a mouth bark (killed one again yesterday by this method as he tried to circle downwind at 225 yards. Stopped another that responded 5 minutes after I dropped the first at a shade over 300 with a single strong squeak, but shot just over him) It's tempting if you have him out in the open, but it's nigh onto impossible to put a round through a dog's 4" vitals while he's moving, especially when he hits the afterburner. All you'll do is educate a fawn killer/poultry thief who will be nearly impossible to kill from that point on... *


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Looks like a couple goobers to me. Trying to be Les Johnson, needs about 20 more years. Even has his designer Kings camo on.

I never get why guys sit instead of laying prone. ESPECIALLY in cover like in that video. Short pasture is just so conducive to prone shooting. Hide better, shoot better, its a no brainer. The only time I sit (and I hate doing it) is in taller cover or deep powder.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Speaking of Les,never have seen him laying down.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I love laying prone, but not on a downhill. It bugs me to crank my neck like that. When I am on a steep hill I do Les's trick. I lay back on the hill like a recliner, and then when the coyote is looking away and I am ready to shoot I sit up. Yes, you have to move, but you just need to watch the dog's body language to decide when to do it.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> I love laying prone, but not on a downhill. It bugs me to crank my neck like that. When I am on a steep hill I do Les's trick. I lay back on the hill like a recliner, and then when the coyote is looking away and I am ready to shoot I sit up. Yes, you have to move, but you just need to watch the dog's body language to decide when to do it.


I start doing neck stretches in October for laying on downhills.

Lay on the floor watching the TV sitting up high on the stand. After a few nights I dont even notice it anymore.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> I start doing neck stretches in October for laying on downhills.
> 
> Lay on the floor watching the TV sitting up high on the stand. After a few nights I dont even notice it anymore.


I hope you are full of
:bs: 
on this one. If not, I apologize. I'll just stick with my method. If anything you gave me a good laugh.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

actually if you do it often enough your neck gets use to it a bit. It's just a muscle, it's just like running, if you run a lot you're going to be able to beat me in a foot race because I don't run much anymore.

The stand he's talking about is a tv stand. 

xdeano


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Fallguy said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > I start doing neck stretches in October for laying on downhills.
> ...


 :rollin: :laugh:

I'm sure it's true.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > I start doing neck stretches in October for laying on downhills.
> ...


 :lol:

No BS. I lay prone on the floor while I watch TV, which sits on a stand 3 feet high.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Well I'll be damned! :lol:

I don't watch a whole lot of TV. The TV I did watch last night was done while running on the treadmill.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

It also gives you a good opportunity to go through some dry fire drills and such with the rifle.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> It also gives you a good opportunity to go through some dry fire drills and such with the rifle.


That is one thing I need to do more of definately.


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

If I only went out when winds were under 10 mph, it would cut down on more than 50% of my coyote calling. Do I like it windy, no, but you can actually predict and control the coyotes better on a day with wind than on a calm one. If you use electronics, it very simple, place the call in a manner that will allow the coyote a "path of least resistance" right to the downside of the call. With a good piece of electronics and a good remote, you are positioned perfectly even for a coyote who may want to do a big circle. The chance of a coyote coming up behind you or from a bad angle spotting you or the truck can actually be greater on calm days. I am sure we could go around and around about this topic as the last thing I want is more conditioned coyotes in the field. Theone thing I do agree is there were a number of things done wrong on that video.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

20 mph is usually when I call it a day if im calling for fun.

IF your tournament calling, well than, 4 or 40 mph, your calling.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> 20 mph is usually when I call it a day if im calling for fun.
> 
> IF your tournament calling, well than, 4 or 40 mph, your calling.


Or if you drive 4 hours away to go calling for two days. If that second day is windy as hell, call anyway. It's a good learning experience.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

wind be damned. if i spend $20 on gas to go call coyotes, i am going to hunt when i get to my destination. i live in a valley with little wind, but the surrounding country is often windy. you don't know what you will face till you arrive. with a little knowledge and experience it can be done. same goes for shots on moving dogs. i avoid both when possible, but once a coyote has responded to your calls there are only two outcomes: dead dog or educated dog. a coyote get's educated by more than a missed shot. he can smell you, see you, see your truck, or have another coyote sound the warning bark. sad, aggravating, but true. once he comes, i do everything i can to make sure he does not survive the event. my partner and i won the last competition we entered. high winds for 2 days and one of our coyotes was shot as he refused to stop. 230 yards out he was about to cross human scent. he died. we did have 2 escape for the weekend though. point is, deal with what you have if you live in windy country. and cherish those calm, cold days after a fresh snow!


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Killed 8 coyotes yesterday in 20+ winds. it can be done.. 5 on one stand does help though  .. ill post some pics on monday with a story.. on the way out now to give em heck. its bone chilling cold. w= 8)


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Dang kvernum! There will be nothing left in your area soon! j/k

Looking forward to the story. xdeano and I went out on Saturday and got three. Saw three others. All our fur looked good. How is the fur up there?


----------



## bto (Dec 5, 2009)

kvernum3 said:


> Killed 8 coyotes yesterday in 20+ winds. it can be done.. 5 on one stand does help though  .. ill post some pics on monday with a story.. on the way out now to give em heck. its bone chilling cold. w= 8)


Thats why we did it. We drove to far and spent to much money to not hunt. I do agree with a lot of you. If I am close to home and the wind is to strong, we just go back home. We only get to hunt this ranch about once a year, so they will most likely forget about us next time. I like to see all your points of view!


----------

